# International Builders Show



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

http://www.buildersshow.com/Home/


Just a few days left before registration goes up, $100 bucks now for a pass, and it is supposed to be the largest show ever. If you have never been, and can spare the money to go, it is well worth the time. 

If anyone else is going, and would like to get together for lunch or dunner, I will be there all 3 days. 

World of Concrete is close also.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Joasis said:


> http://www.buildersshow.com/Home/
> 
> 
> Just a few days left before registration goes up, $100 bucks now for a pass, and it is supposed to be the largest show ever. If you have never been, and can spare the money to go, it is well worth the time.
> ...


So will the Mrs. and I.

We should just set a date and time Wed? 12?

We are actually getting in Monday mid morning and staying till Friday evening.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I would rather do the evening. There is a great Italian place a few blocks from the Convention Center. But, I can be flexible. Call and we can get together.

BTW, my wife told me to pound sand on going this year....she said if you have seen 1000 doors and toilets, you have seen them all....


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Joasis said:


> I would rather do the evening. There is a great Italian place a few blocks from the Convention Center. But, I can be flexible. Call and we can get together.
> 
> BTW, my wife told me to pound sand on going this year....she said if you have seen 1000 doors and toilets, you have seen them all....


You said lunch or dinner...I just picked one to get the ball rolling. We are going to the Hall and Oates concert Thursday night, so Tuesday or Wednesday works.

My wife and I like going to shows together. We have a contest who can get the best piece of SWAG. Plus this will be her first time in Vegas.


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm just disgruntled that its so far away...from me.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Just a plane ride away.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

TNTSERVICES said:


> My wife and I like going to shows together. We have a contest who can get the best piece of SWAG. Plus this will be her first time in Vegas.


I refuse to carry anything away from a booth because after awhile, you are weighted down. My wife, on the other hand, could not resist. 

No kidding, she came back with more then 40 t-shirts. Maybe more. A few hundred ink pens. Bags full of literature. Gloves, hats, magnetic clips, and every gadget you can imagine. 

I let them scan my badge and mail me information.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Joasis said:


> I refuse to carry anything away from a booth because after awhile, you are weighted down. My wife, on the other hand, could not resist.
> 
> No kidding, she came back with more then 40 t-shirts. Maybe more. A few hundred ink pens. Bags full of literature. Gloves, hats, magnetic clips, and every gadget you can imagine.
> 
> I let them scan my badge and mail me information.


We only take awesome swag. I don't need any more pens. Tshirts are nice.

But I an on the same page with literature. Scan and mail.


----------



## AllanE (Apr 25, 2010)

I will be going, I've been attending since 1980 (in Vegas that year), probably the best thing I've done for my home building company. The contacts I've made, hundreds of seminars attended, listening to the experts year after year, and of course seeing the latest building products has made me a better builder (and more profitable).


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

I think i am going :thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

FramingPro said:


> I think i am going


You 21 yet?


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> You 21 yet?


No, only down side. :whistling:whistling


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

FramingPro said:


> No, only down side. :whistling:whistling


Think of it this way. You'll save a lot of money while you're there.


----------



## MarkR (Jan 10, 2016)

I can't visit. It would be good to see a short review, interesting new technologies, materials, etc.


----------



## AllanE (Apr 25, 2010)

I will be at the Custom Builders Central room in the mornings before the floor opens and seminars start. Good place to meet other contractors.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

So what's the plan? Italian place? Tuesady? 6?7?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> So what's the plan? Italian place? Tuesady? 6?7?


If you want a killer sandwich for a good price hit up Carmine's.

http://www.carminesnyc.com/locations/las-vegas/


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Sure, call. Call by say 4pm so we don't miss each other.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Is Allen down?


----------



## AllanE (Apr 25, 2010)

I am booked up every evening, Wednesday I am meeting a few other contractors at Stripburger (across from Wynn). You are welcomed to join us, I think a couple of them participate here. 

I could meet up at one of the Central's, either morning or lunch.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

going_commando said:


> Or at least a picture with that chick from Rehab Addict.


Oh, yes!!!!!

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

going_commando said:


> Or at least a picture with that chick from Rehab Addict.



Not a fan of her at all. Reminds me of a crack head. Not attractive


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

So the AVN convention is next door and your chasing down Mike Holmes for selfies??? Hmmm...just sayin'


Gary


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

gbruzze1 said:


> So the AVN convention is next door and your chasing down Mike Holmes for selfies??? Hmmm...just sayin'
> Gary



Doesn't he have his wife with him...? The adult video show might not be as family friendly as one would think. :whistling


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Maybe not, but it would be worth a few nights in the dog house.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

VinylHanger said:


> Maybe not, but it would be worth a few nights in the dog house.
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


18 years of marriage to a woman who blows away any stripper or **** star I don't need the adventure of being in the dog house.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Here's one she took


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

I seen Mikey Holmes, also seen Vanilla Ice:thumbup: Ice was on the strip. 

Funny thing about the AVN being in town i just assume every chick in a short dress is a [email protected] star:laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

donerightwyo said:


> I seen Mikey Holmes, also seen Vanilla Ice:thumbup: Ice was on the strip.
> 
> Funny thing about the AVN being in town i just assume every chick in a short dress is a [email protected] star:laughing:


You here?


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

Pics or we're throwing the BS flag.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> You here?


Yeah, we are here until tomorrow.


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

In the interest of getting back to the convention, would you guys say it's better than the JLC shows. You posted a couple photos of size but it's hard to gauge how big this place is. The JLC Live in Providence is held in the RI convention center which they list as 100k sf room. Is this significantly bigger, worth going out to Vegas for it? Never been out there but I could see planning a long weekend around the show as well.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

MattK said:


> In the interest of getting back to the convention, would you guys say it's better than the JLC shows. You posted a couple photos of size but it's hard to gauge how big this place is. The JLC Live in Providence is held in the RI convention center which they list as 100k sf room. Is this significantly bigger, worth going out to Vegas for it? Never been out there but I could see planning a long weekend around the show as well.


Its in Orlando next year, so you missed out on Vegas.

It's far bigger and better than JLC. But I still love going to JLC. We walked something like 20 miles in two days. At least that's what our app said.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

MattK said:


> In the interest of getting back to the convention, would you guys say it's better than the JLC shows. You posted a couple photos of size but it's hard to gauge how big this place is. The JLC Live in Providence is held in the RI convention center which they list as 100k sf room. Is this significantly bigger, worth going out to Vegas for it? Never been out there but I could see planning a long weekend around the show as well.


https://buildersshow.com/Search/SpecialEvent.aspx?id=32436

"The IBS and KBIS show floors have more than 800,000 net square feet of exhibits, with manufacturers and suppliers of the latest and most in-demand products and services."


And its Vegas, so there's that too.:thumbup:


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

Orlando next year, huh? My wife and I both have family in Florida so maybe we'll make a week out of it & visit them while we're down there. Did I see one of you guys write it's $100/ticket?


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Orlandos my back yard neighbor compared to Vegas. I need to start planning now! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Wait a minute. Where'd all those posts go?!?

And will someone please answer my damn question...what's the benefit to going to this show?


Gary


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

gbruzze1 said:


> Wait a minute. Where'd all those posts go?!?


At least redact - remove the comment that started the whole mess. Or it may just start all over again, right?


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

gbruzze1 said:


> Wait a minute. Where'd all those posts go?!?
> 
> And will someone please answer my damn question...what's the benefit to going to this show?
> 
> ...


#1 its Vegas
#2 see #1
#3 see #1 & 2

Everybody must do at least one of these in their lifetime. It will open your eyes to the vast amount of product that you never see on the shelf, the vast amounts of money spent promoting. 

New ways of doing things, meeting people who can get you hooked up with better suppliers/sources - perhaps cause you to rethink the way you do business.


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

I've been to JLC and benefited from it. I was just wondering if their was something better about this show. 

I don't know how I would benefit, business wise, from the networking aspect of it, except for meeting some new people. 


Gary


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

gbruzze1 said:


> Wait a minute. Where'd all those posts go?!?


Mods are there to keep the thread on track and delete the ones that get off track and that violate the posting rules... there's latitude but when it goes awry that's "usually" when they step in and delete the posts... unless they are protecting those who do it...

Nice to see a mod actually moderating... :thumbsup:



gbruzze1 said:


> And will someone please answer my damn question...what's the benefit to going to this show?
> 
> 
> Gary


That depends on your perspective... while the internet is full of info, there's no substitute for being able to put your hands on something, ask lots of questions sans the pressures of the day to day grind, get ideas for new ways of doing things and network all in one event...

You get out of it what you want... but an excuse for a couple days off and to be able to write it all off is a bonus... :thumbsup:

.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Any benefit for a trade (electrical ) contractor going?


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

TxElectrician said:


> Any benefit for a trade (electrical ) contractor going?


Maybe, there was niche lighting, and some specialty type products. As a whole though I doubt you would find it life altering, of course i probably skimmed over the stuff that would interest you because it has little interest for me.

Most of the stuff there was way out of our league. We just don't have the people dropping the coin here like you do down there, that and a lot of it just simply isn't available in our market.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

gbruzze1 said:


> I've been to JLC and benefited from it. I was just wondering if their was something better about this show.
> 
> I don't know how I would benefit, business wise, from the networking aspect of it, except for meeting some new people.
> 
> ...


There are vendors and products you never heard of. There's also the ability to talk to the decision makers and higher up tech staff. I learned a ton on products I use and products that I didn't know where available.

Example: PLS lasers. I stopped and chatted with a rep for 30 minutes about their lasers, green versus red and such. Great company, great product. I'll be going PLS on my next purchase. 

They also confirmed that green is not really much better in outdoor applications but far superior indoors.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I also found another box cabinet line. 3-5 shipping days. So it'll be great for flips and rentals.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I will also add that while KBIS and IBS were combined IBS was way better. The only issue I had was not being able to get into the centrals with our KBIS badge. Next year it'll be an IBS badge.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I also found another box cabinet line. 3-5 shipping days. So it'll be great for flips and rentals.


Brand?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

overanalyze said:


> Brand?


I'll look tomorrow when sorting my stuff.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I missed connecting, too much to see, not enough time. I had 2 clients fly out and attend the show to make selections for the customs we are going to build. And they suffered information overload as well.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Just to recap, I closed both clients based on what they saw and liked at the home show.

What made me win the business of one of them was simply suggesting they go and then I was available to meet during the show, when they were excited. 

I had meetings with our state HBA guys, and got to go to an industry event at the SHOT Show by invitation. 

3 fast days, and I think my out of pocket was was $700 for the flights, hotel, and meals, reimbursement will be $500 from our local HBA, left town up about $200 playing $10 blackjack, and sold 2 custom homes that will fill my next 12 months. 

I know some of you think you cannot afford going to these industry events, but can you afford not to? 

BTW, talked to TNT on the phone, and simply missed the connections. Unless you are there, you have no idea how huge the show is. After walking the floor for 8 hours, you are physically beat.


----------

